# Algae?



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

For the past week....2 weeks, I've dealt with what appears to be algae. It is brown, slimy (then again so is the whole tank wall xD). Now it usually randomly pops up every Sunday before the water changes (Monday). So usually, I just take a small sponge and wipe it off the glass. Now it appears to be on the croc skull and the sand.
Not sure how I am going to remove it from the sand.
I have a fluorescent bulb and the tank also receives natural sunlight from the window. But the sunlight doesn't reach that far into the tank, one would think that the algae would grow along the walls and items closest to the sunlight.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

have you had a nitrate spike lately?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> have you had a nitrate spike lately?


shouldnt be
he eats all his food and every month poo and any leftover brine shrimp is vacuumed. BTW he only gets brine shrimp once a week.
Spike hasnt been acting any different either
I ran outta strips the weeks before our move and havent been able to afford to purchase anymore. We happened to run outta cleaning supplies and had to pay 1st months rent n then my lappy went to puter heaven so we had to buy a few things to set up my desktop.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

So this algae?...has come back with reinforcements.
I'd like to know:
Is this algae??
Snails eat algae right? If so, will tank parameters will be fine with 1?

















































I ran outta testing stripes, otherwise I woulda ran water tests to give me some hints as to WTH is going on in here.
Sorry for the photo bomber, he cant stand to NOT be in the picture


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

One nerite snail will clean that up just fine. I've had the same issue but once I got a few of my snails all the brown algae has been gone. 

But hair algae on the other hand, I have yet to find a solution to that...


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

ZergyMonster said:


> One nerite snail will clean that up just fine. I've had the same issue but once I got a few of my snails all the brown algae has been gone.
> 
> But hair algae on the other hand, I have yet to find a solution to that...


Do you see hair algae in there? I wasn't aware there were different types of algae O.O


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

You like fine with just brown algae. 

*I* have hair algae, still looking into ramshorns and malaysain trumpet snails to clear it up.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

zergymonster said:


> you like fine with just brown algae.
> 
> *i* have hair algae, still looking into ramshorns and malaysain trumpet snails to clear it up.


tyvm


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

What is a nitrate snail?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Mid I cannot find a nitrate snail what snails would help me?
Also, should my water changes change at all? 30% weekly. 50% plus vacuum monthly.


----------



## SweetNightmare (Mar 15, 2012)

Not nitrate, nerite. We carry them at my work, most have a spiral pattern on them. Also, only get one, because they breed like MAD.

http://www.petfish.net/pix/arts5/Nerite1.jpg

((Image courtesy of google.))


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I was told that nerite snails can only spawn in brackish water. If they are in fresh water their eggs don't hatch.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

TYVM for clearing that up xD



ZergyMonster said:


> I was told that nerite snails can only spawn in brackish water. If they are in fresh water their eggs don't hatch.


I read this as well


How should my snail be accumulated to the water? Same way as my betta?
What are your thoughts on Turbo, Cerith and Mystery snails?
Also, I do have a 75 gallon that needs cycling should Spike's tank start to become a breeding ground.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

My mystery snail (AKA Apple Snail) doesn't eat a whole lot of algae, he mostly eats decaying plant matter and left over food. Don't really recommend them for algae. Can't help you with the other snails.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Is it bad that I've never acclimated snails? I usually just plop them in. I haven't lost one yet...


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I've never acclimated either, though I think I should have. I lost a few Malaysian trumpet snails but I don't know if it was my betta or the lack of acclimation that did them in.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Does anyone know if their local PetsMart or Petco carries nerite snails?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I haven't found nerite snails at petco or petsmart, they are more likely to be found at a fish specialty store.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Does anyone know if their local PetsMart or Petco carries nerite snails?


my petco does.... lots of them... but if you are near NY I would gladly sell you mine. lol


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

aokashi said:


> my petco does.... lots of them... but if you are near NY I would gladly sell you mine. lol


LOL
i am FAR from NY.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> LOL
> i am FAR from NY.


Aw I was hoping someone will finally take it off my hands


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

aokashi said:


> Aw I was hoping someone will finally take it off my hands


LOL
i wouldnt mind at all. That 75 gallon needs cycling.

I spoke to hubs and he doesnt wanna drive to the petco when there is a petsmart right next to win dixie :'(
Should the PetsMart not have what I need. What snail or other bottom feeder can I get? Tank is 5.5 gallons BTW


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I have two ottos as the reliable cleaning crew for my planted tank... From memory petsmart doesnt seem to have a great variety of snails. or shrimps from that matter, but thats just the pet smart here  But I've found aple snails to be generally useless. My tank is pretty much overun with malaysian trumpet snails and ramshorn snails. I've avoided pond snails like the plague they are. Maybe MTS? I've found them to have a smaller bioload as compared to the other prolific breeders

edit: oooh you said next to the window? Get some real plants!!!! lol they will starve out your algae in no time. And by real plants i mean like, real aquatic plants, not the bamboos and mondo grass petsmart seems to be selling these days...


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

aokashi said:


> I have two ottos as the reliable cleaning crew for my planted tank... From memory petsmart doesnt seem to have a great variety of snails. or shrimps from that matter, but thats just the pet smart here  But I've found aple snails to be generally useless. My tank is pretty much overun with malaysian trumpet snails and ramshorn snails. I've avoided pond snails like the plague they are. Maybe MTS? I've found them to have a smaller bioload as compared to the other prolific breeders
> 
> edit: oooh you said next to the window? Get some real plants!!!! lol they will starve out your algae in no time. And by real plants i mean like, real aquatic plants, not the bamboos and mondo grass petsmart seems to be selling these days...


I've been wanting to get some. But I thought that would just create more algae. Another thing is I change up the scenery once a month. Wouldn't that a toll on the plants i bury?
I know the petsmart by me mainly has mystery snails and i THINKG MTSs

ETA: I dont think my set up is going to be big enough for even 1 otto.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've been reading up reviews on Mystery snails and everyone says they eat algae like crazy


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Get some java fern. Tie them to rocks and you can move those around as much as you like =D ditto anubias. and when a tank has plants, it takes the nutrients away from the algae and actually prevent algae growth. People have said that they are not highlight plants. But i've had some java fern on my window sill which gets about 4 hours of partial sunlight a day and its doing great.

I'm not sure about the snail =D maybe there was too much left over food for it to take out my algae. But then again, it was trying to get it to eat the more stubborn algae that no one else would eat


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

aokashi said:


> Get some java fern. Tie them to rocks and you can move those around as much as you like =D ditto anubias. and when a tank has plants, it takes the nutrients away from the algae and actually prevent algae growth. People have said that they are not highlight plants. But i've had some java fern on my window sill which gets about 4 hours of partial sunlight a day and its doing great.
> 
> I'm not sure about the snail =D maybe there was too much left over food for it to take out my algae. But then again, it was trying to get it to eat the more stubborn algae that no one else would eat


do you thnk it would nom the brown algae/leave my plants alone?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

My snails never ate plants, unless it's dying plant matter... I'm not sure T__T I've heard different opinions on whether snails will chow down on your plants. but I'm pretty sure if you're going to get plants with rigid leaves like anubias and java fern, they will leave those alone.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I've had my Mystery Snail in my heavily planted tank for about 3 months now. He has yet to eat any live plants or any algae. He does like to nom all the decaying plant matter and any left over food; I'm sure that if there wasn't any other option that he would have eaten my algae but I guess it's like eating bologna or steak. 

Nerite tend to focus more on the algae as well as MTS that is why I recommend them because they will clean up your tank faster than a Mystery snail and won't grow huge either.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

ZergyMonster said:


> I've had my Mystery Snail in my heavily planted tank for about 3 months now. He has yet to eat any live plants or any algae. He does like to nom all the decaying plant matter and any left over food; I'm sure that if there wasn't any other option that he would have eaten my algae but I guess it's like eating bologna or steak.
> 
> Nerite tend to focus more on the algae as well as MTS that is why I recommend them because they will clean up your tank faster than a Mystery snail and won't grow huge either.


sweet
so should the MTS start to bloom and over grow my 75 gallon
where do i put them?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Usually MTS won't over populate, they spawn as long as there is food to be eaten(Algae,food,decaying plant matter). SO they will usually top off at a certain balanced point where there is a perfect amount of snails to food ratio. 

If they do become too populated you can always put them on top of some wood and smash them with a hammer, and then toss them into your compost pile or trash can. 

Smashing them is necessary to give them a quick death over suffocating or drying out in the compost or trash can.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

ZergyMonster said:


> Usually MTS won't over populate, they spawn as long as there is food to be eaten(Algae,food,decaying plant matter). SO they will usually top off at a certain balanced point where there is a perfect amount of snails to food ratio.
> 
> If they do become too populated you can always put them on top of some wood and smash them with a hammer, and then toss them into your compost pile or trash can.
> 
> Smashing them is necessary to give them a quick death over suffocating or drying out in the compost or trash can.


i flinched when you said to smash them
but if worse comes to worse. a swift and painless death would be best. :'(

should i see some eggs, can i just pick them out/toss them into the trash or would the babies suffer as well?


----------



## Cargo (May 25, 2012)

This isn't related to algae, but just wondering where did you get the crocodile skull? I want one.. I also think its a bit odd that in my seven months of caring for my fish, I've never had any algae.. they have natural sunlight for about four to six hours a day, and I turn on their lighting for about 6 hours a day. So they are getting a total of about 10 hours of light.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

mts dont lay eggs  they give birth to uktra miniature versions of themselves


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Cargo said:


> This isn't related to algae, but just wondering where did you get the crocodile skull? I want one.. I also think its a bit odd that in my seven months of caring for my fish, I've never had any algae.. they have natural sunlight for about four to six hours a day, and I turn on their lighting for about 6 hours a day. So they are getting a total of about 10 hours of light.


From Wally World


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

aokashi said:


> mts dont lay eggs  they give birth to uktra miniature versions of themselves


Yup MTS are live bearers so they don't lay eggs. MTS are also nocturnal so you won't see them when your lights are on; they burrow into your substrate so chances of seeing them during the day is minimal and it will be hard to tell if you're overpopulated.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

ZergyMonster said:


> Yup MTS are live bearers so they don't lay eggs. MTS are also nocturnal so you won't see them when your lights are on; they burrow into your substrate so chances of seeing them during the day is minimal and it will be hard to tell if you're overpopulated.


darn
so even if i have the light on past 5 or 6pm they'll be hiding? (bbbbaaadddddd habit of mine xD)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lolol mines always active and around. because They're in the tank I love overfeeding. I keep my lights on for 16 hours a day usually  but I have so many plants and algae eaters in there its hard to grow algae.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I never see mine in the daylight hours but I guess if they are hungry enough or happy enough that the livestock around them isn't going to eat them they could be out and about during the day. 

I have my lights on from 10am to 9pm I'm sure that you not getting to your lights isn't a problem.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

So my PetsMart didn't have any MTSs in stock they only had mystery snails in.
So at $1.99 I decided to give a blue mystery snail a try.
Figured don't knock it till ya try it.

He got to work immediately when i put him in. We shall see what work he does tomorrow.

BTW: here are the results of my water tests

nitrate: 20
nitrite: 0
Hardness: 75 SOFT
chlorine: 0
alkalinity: 300 *i think(will be running another test)*
PH: 8.4

And ammonia is 0

ETA: 2nd test is all the same except the PH reads more 7.8 now


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

double post


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

i cannot tell 
is Spike trying to flirt with this snail or eat him?
Idk im getting video of it for yall


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm going to put my money on eating rather than flirting


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

aokashi said:


> I'm going to put my money on eating rather than flirting


I watched the video I made (currently uploading to youtube)
he doesn't appear to be eating.
hes showing off his fins and only pecks twice or three times in this video(original is almost 30 mins long)
and when Spike turns to the camera he begins to flare and act all mean.

sometime later, the snail moves his body out a little bit more in an attempt to dig further into the sand. At which(i believe) Spike takes it as a threat(like flaring) and begins to flare. I don't remember seeing him strike at the snail. But i will review the video.

I am not sure what to make of this. I feel like he is being mean. But at the same time i feel like Spike is making sure the snail knows his place. just like Spike has done to the heater and any decor that looks like a fish.

I think that is Spike starts getting violent with the snail I may just remove the snail to keep him from getting hurt.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

looks like green hairy algae to me(i have had the same problem). Is your tank in direct sunlight? If not, how long do you keep your light on during the day?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

spike is a crown tail? they're usually a bit more aggressive


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> looks like green hairy algae to me(i have had the same problem). Is your tank in direct sunlight? If not, how long do you keep your light on during the day?


It does receive sunlight. But it is only DIRECT for 30 mins around 6:30pm.
my light is a florescence blub and it is kept on usually from noon to about mignight



aokashi said:


> spike is a crown tail? they're usually a bit more aggressive


Spike is a crowntail


Here is a video. PLEASE don't pay any attention to me in the background. 90% of what you here from me is PVP action from World Of Warcraft and I just realized how i sounded 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmHURi2x0lU


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lolol, atleast he's entertained. dont expect mystery snails to live longer than 6 months. apparently tank conditions are not optimized for mystery snail living  I forgot why


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

aokashi said:


> lolol, atleast he's entertained. dont expect mystery snails to live longer than 6 months. apparently tank conditions are not optimized for mystery snail living  I forgot why


interesting....
do shrimps or craw dads eat algae?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

crawdads?crayfish?I dont think so... they will tear up your bettas pretty fins  shrimps... you will need an amano shrimp  but if your ettas attacks it.. I've found shrimp to be fairly frail things when attacked.

Oh an I just remember the mystery snail thing... apprently they need a period of time in the year when the water freezes over for hibernation or something like that...


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

aokashi said:


> crawdads?crayfish?I dont think so... they will tear up your bettas pretty fins  shrimps... you will need an amano shrimp  but if your ettas attacks it.. I've found shrimp to be fairly frail things when attacked.
> 
> Oh an I just remember the mystery snail thing... apprently they need a period of time in the year when the water freezes over for hibernation or something like that...



LOL
ya
im a country girl and we call em crawdads xD
so even if it was a group of 3 or more the shrimpies could be eaten?
I do think i'll need to stock up on the plant decor for the shrimps should i get em


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yup! looottttsss of plants and hiding places  MTS arent usually sold. they're pretty much hitch hikers. lol  but I think those are still best for you


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

im tryin to figure out what i want to do.....
im thinkn ill wait until tomorrow morning to see if the snail was able to get out of hiding at all to do some cleaning
so far he wasn't able to do much because of Spike's harassment.

im on a debate on an oto or 2? but i dont think my 5.5 gallon is gonna be enough


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

he'll probaby cone out when spikes asleep


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

aokashi said:


> he'll probaby cone out when spikes asleep


i hope so


----------



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm surprised you guys have had such bad luck with apple snails. I have one, and he eats algae like a boss!


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

It's only because I have live plants. Plants will always grow and decay for the new growth and apple snails love to eat the decaying matter. Sure, if algae is the only thing to eat I'm sure mine would eat it like a boss too. But since nerites don't eat plants they eat up the algae first before they look for another source of food.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

ZergyMonster said:


> It's only because I have live plants. Plants will always grow and decay for the new growth and apple snails love to eat the decaying matter. Sure, if algae is the only thing to eat I'm sure mine would eat it like a boss too. But since nerites don't eat plants they eat up the algae first before they look for another source of food.


mine didnt really eat algae
but that coulda been because he was picked on
now with what Spike has done to that snail and POSSIBLY what he had done to the surprise Pleco, i'm afraid to even get a netrie snail.


----------



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

At first Charlie picked on my Darwin (the apple snail) but then Darwin would just SCHLOOP back into his shell. Charlie soon figured out that biting the snail wasn't nearly as much fun as he was hoping (the snail doesn't run around like the ghost shrimp did...) so he eventually stopped.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

soccerdog693 said:


> At first Charlie picked on my Darwin (the apple snail) but then Darwin would just SCHLOOP back into his shell. Charlie soon figured out that biting the snail wasn't nearly as much fun as he was hoping (the snail doesn't run around like the ghost shrimp did...) so he eventually stopped.


Spike just kept on going
were you able to see the video I posted?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Nerite snails don't really expose themselves from their shell they eat and move within the comforts of their hardy mobile home. So don't be too worried about them getting picked on, just be sure they don't flip over because then they can potentially be hurt.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

they have anice hard home to withdraw into  and a door too! mine was always shy. it would remain stationary for like 5 minutes when touched


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

ZergyMonster said:


> Nerite snails don't really expose themselves from their shell they eat and move within the comforts of their hardy mobile home. So don't be too worried about them getting picked on, just be sure they don't flip over because then they can potentially be hurt.





aokashi said:


> they have anice hard home to withdraw into  and a door too! mine was always shy. it would remain stationary for like 5 minutes when touched


LOL
Good to know
So they have a better chance with my betta than the mystery snails?


----------

